# Names to faces ? - rally photos request.



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please would the people who so kindly take photos at rallies put names to the people on them ?

I enjoy looking at the albums and would really like to have a mental picture of the people I write to in the forums.

It's fun guessing sometimes but would be good to know if -when ? - I'm right !

G


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I always had you down as a cuddly brunette with whom I should not argue .... ;-)

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I always had you down as a cuddly brunette with whom I should not argue .... ;-)
> 
> Dave


May you always maintain this illusion !!!  

G


----------

